# Hi there , new girl to IUI



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope u are all well.. just thinking i should come over to this forum now considering clomid is no longer our 'drug of choice'.

If anyone has any info for IUIs or success stories i'd love to hear them.. a bit down in the dumps that this is the way for us.. but i know ther eis loads of women going through worse things then me..

Anyway hopefully can get to know you all a bit better = )

Em


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Em, welcome to IUI  

We've just had a couple of 1st time IUI BFP's over on the TTC thread, so IUI does and can work!!!  Feel free to come over and join us, we're a great bunch and are there to listen and support each other through the rollercoaster that is IUI  

Good luck on your journey hun



Lyns x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Emily & welcome to the IUI thread 

There are lots of bumps & babies as a result of IUI so if you check out thr first page of the bumps& babies thread you will see a list there which should give you hope  

I'm an IUI success story too, DS is now 3 & was conceived after my 2nd IUI! 

If there's anything you want to know just shout


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Emily, you sound just like me! I had 7 cycles of Clomid and moved onto IUI in September 08. I got my BFP on my 3rd cycle and couldnt be happier or sing the praises enough. 

It does work, there is no reason it wont work for you so lots and lots of luck   

x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi there,

I was on clomid from October 2007 and had my first IUI in January this year but got a bfn. I had my 2nd IUI on the 1st of march and I was convinced it hadn't worked as I didn't have my trigger injection and hubbys sperm count was only 2million, but it did work and I'm now nearly 17 weeks pregnant! So yes it does work!

Best of luck pet  
xxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies =) You guys know what its like, hitting a brick wall every month. Its so frustrating.. im looking forward to starting a procedure that i will be totally mointered.. but i also am worried... i guess its my fear of needles thats doing that. ahha.. ****.

i am young too.. so none of my friends are going through anything like that. Not even at the baby making stage so i am feeling very lonely and i feel when i talk to ppl about it, i am bombardin them with things they dont really understand. well i dont even understand it!

So IUI is a good thing? Clomid was working and making me ovulate but the doc said its just such a nasty drug and what it does to your CM and womb lining isnt good at all!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Emily

try not to worry about the jabs too much, they're easier than I thought they would be as the needles is so fine. They usually get you to practice a few times or you could get DH to to them for you if it's a real problem.

Good luck


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome Emily, hope you are doing ok?? Do you know when you will be starting your first IUI (injecting etc?)

I have to say i have the same kinda thing with the age thing, i think people at work look at me sometimes as if to say why are you starting with all this kind of treatment at a young age, but to be honest, everything takes so long, i was on Clomid for 3 years on and off even though they werent working, so im glad i did start this whole journey when i did! This site is great in the fact that you know that whatever you have to say/ask people on here have heard/seen/been through it all before! 

Good luck on your IUI journey, hope to see you over in the IUI TTC thread, they are all really supportive over there.

Lyndsey


----------

